# Wheel Fitment Help



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I found that Jegs sells repro factory ralley II wheels.

They have 15x8 and 15x10 wheels. Would it look better staggered like that or best with 15x8 all the way around? Im hoping to order these either today or tomorrow. 

Another thing is the backspacing. What does the back spacing need to be if I use 15x8s all the way around? And if I use the 15x10s in the rear what backspacing on that one?

Sorry guys I know I ask alot of questions. Fact is I know nothing about these old cars. Im quickly learning.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

here is a link to the wheels


pontiac+wheels - JEGS High Performance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure about the 15x8...probably be OK and look great all around. If the back space isn't correct, the 15x10 will almost definately give you "rubbing issues", that is a wide rim! You gotta measure for back space, AND know what tires you will use. Also consider the look YOU want. eric


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

so what backspacing is the factory 15x8 then? cause thats what i want


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know. It MIGHT vary year to year. In my opinion, that is the way to go. All 4 the same looks "stockish". There is a nice variety of tires available for that wheel size also.


----------

